# well that was an interesting trip to the cash point (updated pic 24/5)



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

some chap was wandering up and down trying to sell what was clearly a very young pup, it was cold but otherwise in good health and seeing as i have fostered upwards of 100 pups and have the experienced Kato and I thought we would brig him home to get him to a decent age to be rehomed..............

Here is Tiggs


----------



## Mischievous_Mark (Mar 16, 2008)

Awww bless


----------



## Ragmoth (Oct 4, 2008)

OMG Tiggs is gorgeous but looks far too young to be from mum


----------



## mask-of-sanity (Dec 27, 2006)

as said i wanna bring him home with me.....umm shouldnt of asked for pics


----------



## Fraggle (Feb 24, 2008)

wow, that is one cute puppy :flrt:

a guy just sold it in the street? random :s lol!


----------



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

Ragmoth said:


> OMG Tiggs is gorgeous but looks far too young to be from mum


he is.. wayyyy to young, which is why I took him as i know what I am doing, rather than the guy selling him to someone that did not have a clue..... or someone who wanted a cheap baiting dog


----------



## bluerain (Jun 7, 2008)

OHG, Well done to you hun....What a nice thing to do!!! Im so pleased he is with you, he is just cute as a button!!


----------



## stephenie191 (May 29, 2007)

About 5 weeks if i had to geuss.

Staffy x . . .

He's really cute and you'll have no problem rehoming a puppy!


Well done for saving him Wohic ! :flrt:


----------



## Andy (Jul 27, 2005)

Aww he is gorgeous! If you rehome him give me a shout first!:flrt:


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

OMG why doesnt that happen to me?!?!? i have hand reared well kinda with my mum a litter of bull mastiff pups as the mother my dog was to ill to look after them thats an awful thing to do i wonder what he has done with the rest of the litter? xxx


----------



## animal addict (Jun 1, 2008)

thats nuts!!!


----------



## mask-of-sanity (Dec 27, 2006)

Andy said:


> Aww he is gorgeous! If you rehome him give me a shout first!:flrt:


ahem back of the que (sp) :lol2:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

OMG - he's far too young, bless him!

In the first photograph I thought he was just "wee", but then when I saw him sitting in your hand, he's tiny wee!! :lol2:

Thank goodness you took him, that's all I'm gonna say. Any idiot (or drunken person) might have bought him and goodness knows what might have happened to him!


----------



## mrsfluff (Jul 15, 2007)

Oh he is delicious :flrt: Good luck with him, at least it doesn't look like you'll struggle to rehome him when the time comes :2thumb:

Jo


----------



## kato (May 12, 2007)

*Fish And Chips*

Tiggs is so cute, *** Ash Lill(not Wohic) named him after her favourite Forum Member.:whistling2:


----------



## Zoee (Jan 30, 2009)

He's absolutly gorgeous :flrt:


----------



## africa (Sep 12, 2008)

Good job you were at the cash point!:flrt:


----------



## marthaMoo (May 4, 2007)

He is just :flrt:

Poor little baby though, he could of ended up with anyone.

I'm very glad he's ended up with you (I bet he is too)


----------



## lizardloverrach (Dec 1, 2008)

:gasp: go for cash.....come back skint but with pup...hmmm very strange trip to cashpoint! 
nice one though he is :mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble:
glad hes in the warm for the night and well cared for...and as said you will have NO problem finding him a good home!!!!
i'll just go to the back of the q :whistling2:


----------



## MissCat (Mar 9, 2009)

aaaaaaaaawwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww:flrt::flrt::flrt:
just in case the list runs dry...i'm in the queue too  LOL


----------



## spankingtigger (Oct 16, 2007)

awww hes sooo cute i feel you need to bring him to the shop so i can cuddle oh and i think i jump to the front of the que after all his name is the same as my nik name and my number plate me want him xxxxx


----------



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

thanks everyone , little man has had some weetabix and puppy milk and is fast asleep on a hotwater bottle, looking very tiny and :flrt::flrt:


----------



## spankingtigger (Oct 16, 2007)

wat cash point was it i might pop down see if there is any more dont want the rest of the litter being dumped anywhere


----------



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

spankingtigger said:


> awww hes sooo cute i feel you need to bring him to the shop so i can cuddle oh and i think i jump to the front of the que after all his name is the same as my nik name and my number plate me want him xxxxx


I will bring him by at some point for you to have a puppy hug


----------



## spankingtigger (Oct 16, 2007)

ohhhhh goody cant wait not a tuesday though i dont work them lol


----------



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

spankingtigger said:


> wat cash point was it i might pop down see if there is any more dont want the rest of the litter being dumped anywhere


burger king.......
they said they live in the new flats by mc donalds but pups are up on stiby road with friends .......... 'shrugs' mind you they also said he was 9 weeks


----------



## miss_rawr (Mar 18, 2009)

gorgeous!


----------



## spankingtigger (Oct 16, 2007)

how much was he charging then sound like a right waster to me!!!


----------



## linda.t (Sep 28, 2007)

what a cutie and good on u for taking him in.


----------



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

spankingtigger said:


> how much was he charging then sound like a right waster to me!!!


£50 more than i could afford :lol2: but had to be done


----------



## spankingtigger (Oct 16, 2007)

prob needed money for drugs but good on you i got some lactol here if you want it for him i used to use it for the mice but only have 2 left so all yours if you want it


----------



## missyrain (Feb 14, 2009)

50 cheap for a puppy he mite of nicked it :bash: from its mum
but its cute gorgeous lovely sweet what more can anyone ask for! :flrt:


----------



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

spankingtigger said:


> prob needed money for drugs but good on you i got some lactol here if you want it for him i used to use it for the mice but only have 2 left so all yours if you want it


that would be fab thanks , might pop in tomorrow morning (not with the pup though he needs to stay home for a while to settle)



missyrain said:


> 50 cheap for a puppy he mite of nicked it :bash: from its mum
> but its cute gorgeous lovely sweet what more can anyone ask for! :flrt:


it had crossed my mind, i know people that help at a local rescue and people that work at the police station so have quietly put the word out


----------



## spankingtigger (Oct 16, 2007)

ok will try and remember to bring it in 

*goes to the other romm and hunts it out*


----------



## marthaMoo (May 4, 2007)

Unfortunatly some people are quite ready to get rid of pups when they start walking round and need to be weaned. They seem to think having a litter of pups will be easy and make them a fast buck and dont put any thought into the amount of care they will need when there mobile and needing food.
Thats probably what happened to this little man.

I hope he had a good night sleep?


----------



## Graylord (Jul 17, 2007)

I found all these outside my cashpoint ,beat that


----------



## sheldon&shelly (May 13, 2008)

that is 1 adorably cute puppy:flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt:

also those pups in the last pic are :flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt:


----------



## daikenkai (May 24, 2007)

I once bought a 1 year old harlequinn great dane form a junkie for 30 quid. poor dog was in an awful mess. Hes living happily on a farm in Wales now.


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Well done you!! He's gorgeous! I, too, thought he was just small when I looked at the first pic and then when you show him in your hands... Geez... Poor pup 

I'd love to know what happened to the rest of the litter...

Harle dane is my DREAM dog... *sobs*


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

wohic said:


> some chap was wandering up and down trying to sell what was clearly a very young pup, it was cold but otherwise in good health and seeing as i have fostered upwards of 100 pups and have the experienced Kato and I thought we would brig him home to get him to a decent age to be rehomed..............
> 
> Here is Tiggs


 poor little chap. Well done you. I wonder what happened to the rest of the litter.
I never use cash point machines, and I'm glad I don't as I think I'd have done the same as you.


----------



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

He had a fractured night to say the least, but thats to be expected, we actually broke every rule in the book and he ended up in bed with my daughter, the way i look at it though he should not be away from mum and litter mates so he does still need comfort and contact for a couple of weeks.
Today he is much brighter and confident, 

tail wagging and trying to play with out falling over, such a cutie


----------



## mask-of-sanity (Dec 27, 2006)

aww bless his cotton socks, cant wait to meet the little fella


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

wohic said:


> He had a fractured night to say the least, but thats to be expected, we actually broke every rule in the book and he ended up in bed with my daughter, the way i look at it though he should not be away from mum and litter mates so he does still need comfort and contact for a couple of weeks.
> Today he is much brighter and confident,
> 
> tail wagging and trying to play with out falling over, such a cutie



'Rules' pfft!! Who decided that it was the rule to leave a puppy alone to sleep? My Katie has slept in my bed since the day I got her aged 8 weeks.If daughter was happy, and puppy was happy, I can't see a problem personally.
Glad to hear he is settling in ok though. Will you keep him?


----------



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

fenwoman said:


> 'Rules' pfft!! Who decided that it was the rule to leave a puppy alone to sleep? My Katie has slept in my bed since the day I got her aged 8 weeks.If daughter was happy, and puppy was happy, I can't see a problem personally.
> Glad to hear he is settling in ok though. Will you keep him?


lol my thoughts exactly and the mothering and pampering is working, he is getting bolder by the hour. 
The plan is to get him to a healthy size and then find a deserving home for him, mind you I wont promise we will stick to the plan :whistling2:


----------



## marthaMoo (May 4, 2007)

Bless him!

Martha was only 5 weeks when I got her. I started with her in a little box beside the bed with a teddy and hotwater bottle in it. She was in my bed within the hour..lol She is still in my bed five years later..lol

Problem is Bull breed pups have a way of wiggling there way into your heart, there not that easy to let go of once you have them...lol


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

I think that's true of all puppies, Martha


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

wohic said:


> The plan is to get him to a healthy size and then find a deserving home for him, mind you I wont promise we will stick to the plan :whistling2:


Hate to say it, but I think I'd take bets on the fact that you won't! :lol2:


----------



## mrsfluff (Jul 15, 2007)

feorag said:


> Hate to say it, but I think I'd take bets on the fact that you won't! :lol2:


Me too :2thumb: , and I wouldn't blame ou in the slightest. I certainly think your daughter will want to keep him, I mean, everyone needs a reliable hot water bottle :lol2:

Jo


----------



## marthaMoo (May 4, 2007)

Amalthea said:


> I think that's true of all puppies, Martha


After fostering quite a few puppies I have to say nope, some are just plain demonic :roll2:and I have been very glad to hand them over to there new homes.

I'm more an older dog person now...lol


----------



## saj1985 (Jun 30, 2007)

very cute puppy!


----------



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

he has to go !!!! so little has been done today its unreal .........
it has just been puppy cuddles, pee mopping and feeding , Its hell I tell you :whistling2:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

fenwoman said:


> 'Rules' pfft!! Who decided that it was the rule to leave a puppy alone to sleep? My Katie has slept in my bed since the day I got her aged 8 weeks.If daughter was happy, and puppy was happy, I can't see a problem personally.
> Glad to hear he is settling in ok though. Will you keep him?


 
My 2 Cavalier King charles spaniels(or silly spaniels as we call them) were both handeared from a couple of days old they went from cat carrier with heat pad to our bed at about 4 weeks old and they been there ever since. One is now 10 years and one 5 years

My guess is that when hes bigger and stronger you will be so much in love and bonded that you wont part with him:flrt:


----------



## mrsfluff (Jul 15, 2007)

wohic said:


> he has to go !!!! so little has been done today its unreal .........
> it has just been puppy cuddles, pee mopping and feeding , Its hell I tell you :whistling2:


 
Ooh hellish :whistling2:

Jo


----------



## marthaMoo (May 4, 2007)

wohic said:


> he has to go !!!! so little has been done today its unreal .........
> it has just been puppy cuddles, pee mopping and feeding , Its hell I tell you :whistling2:



See he's working his magic :lol2:

So does the little man have a name yet?

And we really do need more pictures..lol


----------



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

marthaMoo said:


> See he's working his magic :lol2:
> 
> So does the little man have a name yet?
> 
> And we really do need more pictures..lol


Daughter named him Tiggs........
:gasp:more pics ? but he is horrible and ugly :lol2:


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

wohic said:


> Daughter named him Tiggs........
> :gasp:more pics ? but he is horrible and ugly :lol2:


 oh the ugly ones are best. A bit like blokes really :lol2::lol2:


----------



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

this about sums him up


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

wohic said:


> this about sums him up


 Well I think he looks like an 'Arfer' cos arfer 'is 'ead is black and arfer 'is 'ead is white.


----------



## mask-of-sanity (Dec 27, 2006)

wohic said:


> he has to go !!!! so little has been done today its unreal .........
> it has just been puppy cuddles, pee mopping and feeding , Its hell I tell you :whistling2:


 
you really need to keep him or the unthinkable is gonna happen :whistling2:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

God hes adorable:flrt:


----------



## marthaMoo (May 4, 2007)

Oooo yes I see what you mean, he's a bit vile isnt he?




:lol2: he is just perfection! :flrt: and a keeper I'd say.


----------



## kato (May 12, 2007)

*Check This Out*


----------



## kato (May 12, 2007)

*Puppy Poo*

I'm not going to the Cash Point again when I go to the Chippie - I'll use Visa.


----------



## mask-of-sanity (Dec 27, 2006)

kato said:


>


omg he has got to come home with me :lol2:


----------



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

look silly cute


----------



## sparkle (Mar 21, 2007)

wohic said:


> look silly cute


 
cuteness overload>>> ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## kato (May 12, 2007)

*Tiggs*

Hello


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

I'm sorry, but looking at that last photograph I think that no way are you going to be able to part with that when he's older and got his feet under your table - he's way to cute!! :flrt:

Having said that, by the time you're ready to think about it, the chances are you're gonna have loads of offers from people on here!!


----------



## spankingtigger (Oct 16, 2007)

cant wait for cuddles not friday though as im not working


----------



## Ragmoth (Oct 4, 2008)

I think i *need* that puppy. Not want or like, i NEED him!

He is gorgeous. You have to keep him!


----------



## mrsfluff (Jul 15, 2007)

He so owns you Julia :no1:

Jo


----------



## spankingtigger (Oct 16, 2007)

i had a nice long puppy cuddle today at work and i sooooooooo need him lol but i did however get a bollocking at work  oh well shit happens lol


----------



## butterfingersbimbo (Jan 26, 2008)

awwwwww he's so cute :flrt:


----------



## emily89 (Mar 18, 2008)

awww hes so cute! well done!


----------



## medusa0373 (Mar 18, 2008)

he's gorgeous LOL having seen him yesterday I'll join the rehoming queue!!! i think I'll be about 100th in line.....??!


----------



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

medusa0373 said:


> he's gorgeous LOL having seen him yesterday I'll join the rehoming queue!!! i think I'll be about 100th in line.....??!



lol no you could be first 


Alison was first but decided for very understandable reasons, that Tiggs was not for her.


----------



## medusa0373 (Mar 18, 2008)

wohic said:


> lol no you could be first
> 
> 
> Alison was first but decided for very understandable reasons, that Tiggs was not for her.


That's intriguing - shame Alison has decided not, but am sure her reasons are sound. LOL from reading this thread and BBQ thread I thought you had a line of people a mile long offering to take him off your hands!

As I said we were considering getting a retired greyhound but we need to do some work on the garden first (ie put fences back up, as they've all blown down) but I am open to suggestions if you decide you really can't keep him and there's no one else queuing!  My only worry would be that we have 4 indoor cats and both of us work 9-5pm, so I'm not sure that would be fair on a lil' puppy....??


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

medusa0373 said:


> That's intriguing - shame Alison has decided not, but am sure her reasons are sound. LOL from reading this thread and BBQ thread I thought you had a line of people a mile long offering to take him off your hands!
> 
> As I said we were considering getting a retired greyhound but we need to do some work on the garden first (ie put fences back up, as they've all blown down) but I am open to suggestions if you decide you really can't keep him and there's no one else queuing!  My only worry would be that we have 4 indoor cats and both of us work 9-5pm, so I'm not sure that would be fair on a lil' puppy....??


 Your cats are more at risk from an ex racing greyhound than a puppy. Not even sure an ex racer will cope well with being left in isolation for more than 17 hours a day.


----------



## mask-of-sanity (Dec 27, 2006)

wohic said:


> lol no you could be first
> 
> 
> Alison was first but decided for very understandable reasons, that Tiggs was not for her.





medusa0373 said:


> That's intriguing - shame Alison has decided not, but am sure her reasons are sound. LOL from reading this thread and BBQ thread I thought you had a line of people a mile long offering to take him off your hands!
> 
> As I said we were considering getting a retired greyhound but we need to do some work on the garden first (ie put fences back up, as they've all blown down) but I am open to suggestions if you decide you really can't keep him and there's no one else queuing!  My only worry would be that we have 4 indoor cats and both of us work 9-5pm, so I'm not sure that would be fair on a lil' puppy....??


i would of loved the little fella but due to health reasons i made the very hard decision not to have him, as i felt that i could not give him the exersize (sp) that he would need daily when he is an adult....i even tried walking an ebt and a couple of staffies to see if my back would hold up if they got fixated on something and although i just about managed a few hours later i could hardly move and getting out of bed the next morning was hard work...............if anyone could solve this for me it would be a different case


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

mask-of-sanity said:


> i would of loved the little fella but due to health reasons i made the very hard decision not to have him, as i felt that i could not give him the exersize (sp) that he would need daily when he is an adult....i even tried walking an ebt and a couple of staffies to see if my back would hold up if they got fixated on something and although i just about managed a few hours later i could hardly move and getting out of bed the next morning was hard work...............if anyone could solve this for me it would be a different case


 get some roller skates or a skateboard and do away with public transport :lol2:
If the dog gets fixated on summat, you get a great white knuckle ride without the expense of going to Alton towers. 
Simples.


----------



## mask-of-sanity (Dec 27, 2006)

fenwoman said:


> get some roller skates or a skateboard and do away with public transport :lol2:
> If the dog gets fixated on summat, you get a great white knuckle ride without the expense of going to Alton towers.
> Simples.


:lol2: he is an awesome puppy and who ever gets him is the lucky one....julia is gonna be well fussy about it and rightly so this pup deserves the best after the start he has had.....


----------



## SWMorelia (May 15, 2007)

Bump for Tiggs, the Awww factor pupahy


----------



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

awww bless him. He is doing so well......

I bumped in to the couple I got him from in town today.......... they still have 2 dog and one Bitch pup....................

anyone want a pup thats desperate for a great home ?


----------



## mask-of-sanity (Dec 27, 2006)

wohic said:


> awww bless him. He is doing so well......
> 
> I bumped in to the couple I got him from in town today.......... they still have 2 dog and one Bitch pup....................
> 
> anyone want a pup thats desperate for a great home ?


aww someone must want them.....did you get any more info on them julia


----------



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

not a lot of info .....they seemed interested in how Tiggs was doing, said the others are doing well and still with mum, so thats one good thing


----------



## spankingtigger (Oct 16, 2007)

im so gutted i cant have him i weeeeeely weeeeely want him pweeezzzzzzz can i have another puppy cuddle very soooooooon


----------



## medusa0373 (Mar 18, 2008)

fenwoman said:


> Your cats are more at risk from an ex racing greyhound than a puppy. Not even sure an ex racer will cope well with being left in isolation for more than 17 hours a day.


i can see where you're coming from, but I know someone quite well who has already rehomed 2 greyhounds of her own (she has 3 cats herself) and actually works for a local greyhound trust. We have spoken in depth about the cats and my/OH work situation and she has assured me that neither will be a problem, as any greyhound we get will be tested and "safe" around cats. And I may have missed something, but where did you get that the dog would be left in isolation for more than 17 hours a day???



mask-of-sanity said:


> i would of loved the little fella but due to health reasons i made the very hard decision not to have him, as i felt that i could not give him the exersize (sp) that he would need daily when he is an adult....i even tried walking an ebt and a couple of staffies to see if my back would hold up if they got fixated on something and although i just about managed a few hours later i could hardly move and getting out of bed the next morning was hard work...............if anyone could solve this for me it would be a different case


Sorry to hear that Alison, must have been a very hard decision.


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

medusa0373 said:


> i can see where you're coming from, but I know someone quite well who has already rehomed 2 greyhounds of her own (she has 3 cats herself) and actually works for a local greyhound trust. We have spoken in depth about the cats and my/OH work situation and she has assured me that neither will be a problem, as any greyhound we get will be tested and "safe" around cats. And I may have missed something, but where did you get that the dog would be left in isolation for more than 17 hours a day???.


 8 hours working. an hour travelling (half hour each way) 8 hours while everyone is asleep at night. 17 hours the dog will be on his own.


----------



## mask-of-sanity (Dec 27, 2006)

medusa0373 said:


> i can see where you're coming from, but I know someone quite well who has already rehomed 2 greyhounds of her own (she has 3 cats herself) and actually works for a local greyhound trust. We have spoken in depth about the cats and my/OH work situation and she has assured me that neither will be a problem, as any greyhound we get will be tested and "safe" around cats. And I may have missed something, but where did you get that the dog would be left in isolation for more than 17 hours a day???
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry to hear that Alison, must have been a very hard decision.


thing is i could of got my son to help walk in the evening but knowing staffies they need more than that, so to me not suitable to be shut in all day long, and if i am having a bad day thats what would of happened....stafs get bored so need plenty of stimulation and some days it can take me an hour to get moving about.....would of been fine with a laid back breed like i have already.........so maybe he wouldnt be suited to you either


----------



## nuttybabez (Jul 21, 2007)

Awwwwwwwwwwwww OMG hes soooo gorgeous!!


----------



## medusa0373 (Mar 18, 2008)

mask-of-sanity said:


> thing is i could of got my son to help walk in the evening but knowing staffies they need more than that, so to me not suitable to be shut in all day long, and if i am having a bad day thats what would of happened....stafs get bored so need plenty of stimulation and some days it can take me an hour to get moving about.....would of been fine with a laid back breed like i have already.........so maybe he wouldnt be suited to you either


Probably not LOL but before I had made any committment I would have found out a lot more about the breed and their needs and would have come to the same conclusion you have  He's a gorgeous puppy but I know that it's not enough to just take on a dog because it looks cute 



fenwoman said:


> 8 hours working. an hour travelling (half hour each way) 8 hours while everyone is asleep at night. 17 hours the dog will be on his own.


Ah, I see. I hadn't realised you included sleeping time, which I assume everyone on the planet does to some degree....or perhaps not. Re travelling time, I actually work 5 minutes away from my front door. However, as Alison has pointed out above (and I have acknowledged) staffies obviously need more stimulation compared perhaps to some other breeds, so would not be able to be left.


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

medusa0373 said:


> Ah, I see. I hadn't realised you included sleeping time, which I assume everyone on the planet does to some degree....or perhaps not. Re travelling time, I actually work 5 minutes away from my front door. However, as Alison has pointed out above (and I have acknowledged) staffies obviously need more stimulation compared perhaps to some other breeds, so would not be able to be left.


I always add in the sleeping time for these reasons. Presumably, you would expect the dog to spend the daytime, where he is left alone, to sleep. What else can he do? So he sleeps the time you are away from home working and he is left all alone. And then, a few hours company in the evening, before he is expected to sleep again for 8 hours when everyone else in the house is asleep.
I would apply this criteria to any breed and indeed this has been my experience when I get calls from people who get a dog in spite of the fact that they work all day. When the dogs doesn't go into some kind of suspended animation during the day, gets bored and lonely (they are genetically hard wired not to do well in isolation) and starts amusing itself by wrecking the house, or barking and howling all day long, the owners seem surprised. They onl count the actually daylight hours and forget about the night when everyone is asleep. So.......if the dog sleeps for 8 hours like the rest of the household does, is he also expected to sleep for the 8+ hours he is alone in the house during the day? If not, just what exactly is he supposed to do all alone in a quiet house with no means of getting out to toilet if he needs to, no method of communicating with another living being and nothing to occupy his time.
Yes I know a lot of people have dogs despite working full time,but just because lots of people do so, does it make it OK? I would love to know what percentage of people who have a young healthy dog which is left alone all day long, have never had problems caused by the mental stress placed upon them because they are forced to live like that. Dogs evolved to live within a pack. They need it just like herd animals like sheep and pigs and flock animals like poultry, should not be made to live alone.
But in the end, people will do as they please. They want something and will get it even if they know that they aren't going to be able to provide what the animal needs. Unless of course you get a geriatric dog which will spend 20 hours a day asleep in any case.


----------



## Ozgi (Jun 1, 2008)

fenwoman said:


> I always add in the sleeping time for these reasons. Presumably, you would expect the dog to spend the daytime, where he is left alone, to sleep. What else can he do? So he sleeps the time you are away from home working and he is left all alone. And then, a few hours company in the evening, before he is expected to sleep again for 8 hours when everyone else in the house is asleep.
> I would apply this criteria to any breed and indeed this has been my experience when I get calls from people who get a dog in spite of the fact that they work all day. When the dogs doesn't go into some kind of suspended animation during the day, gets bored and lonely (they are genetically hard wired not to do well in isolation) and starts amusing itself by wrecking the house, or barking and howling all day long, the owners seem surprised. They onl count the actually daylight hours and forget about the night when everyone is asleep. So.......if the dog sleeps for 8 hours like the rest of the household does, is he also expected to sleep for the 8+ hours he is alone in the house during the day? If not, just what exactly is he supposed to do all alone in a quiet house with no means of getting out to toilet if he needs to, no method of communicating with another living being and nothing to occupy his time.
> Yes I know a lot of people have dogs despite working full time,but just because lots of people do so, does it make it OK? I would love to know what percentage of people who have a young healthy dog which is left alone all day long, have never had problems caused by the mental stress placed upon them because they are forced to live like that. Dogs evolved to live within a pack. They need it just like herd animals like sheep and pigs and flock animals like poultry, should not be made to live alone.
> But in the end, people will do as they please. They want something and will get it even if they know that they aren't going to be able to provide what the animal needs. Unless of course you get a geriatric dog which will spend 20 hours a day asleep in any case.


Haven't read the whole thread but that is a great post :2thumb:

If somebody worked all day but wanted a dog would you advise them to get 2 so they could interact with each other when the owner isn't in?


----------



## mask-of-sanity (Dec 27, 2006)

fenwoman said:


> I always add in the sleeping time for these reasons. Presumably, you would expect the dog to spend the daytime, where he is left alone, to sleep. What else can he do? So he sleeps the time you are away from home working and he is left all alone. And then, a few hours company in the evening, before he is expected to sleep again for 8 hours when everyone else in the house is asleep.
> I would apply this criteria to any breed and indeed this has been my experience when I get calls from people who get a dog in spite of the fact that they work all day. When the dogs doesn't go into some kind of suspended animation during the day, gets bored and lonely (they are genetically hard wired not to do well in isolation) and starts amusing itself by wrecking the house, or barking and howling all day long, the owners seem surprised. They onl count the actually daylight hours and forget about the night when everyone is asleep. So.......if the dog sleeps for 8 hours like the rest of the household does, is he also expected to sleep for the 8+ hours he is alone in the house during the day? If not, just what exactly is he supposed to do all alone in a quiet house with no means of getting out to toilet if he needs to, no method of communicating with another living being and nothing to occupy his time.
> Yes I know a lot of people have dogs despite working full time,but just because lots of people do so, does it make it OK? I would love to know what percentage of people who have a young healthy dog which is left alone all day long, have never had problems caused by the mental stress placed upon them because they are forced to live like that. Dogs evolved to live within a pack. They need it just like herd animals like sheep and pigs and flock animals like poultry, should not be made to live alone.
> But in the end, people will do as they please. They want something and will get it even if they know that they aren't going to be able to provide what the animal needs. Unless of course you get a geriatric dog which will spend 20 hours a day asleep in any case.


great post and i totally agree with you.........i am home in the day most of the time with my 3 dogs which is great so could take on another pup that was suitable for me and my household......


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

Ozgi said:


> Haven't read the whole thread but that is a great post :2thumb:
> 
> If somebody worked all day but wanted a dog would you advise them to get 2 so they could interact with each other when the owner isn't in?


 I don't pull my theory out of thin air either. There is a reason why no responsible breeder and most of the rescue centres also won't rehome a dog to someone who is out at work all day.
My son and his partner would love a couple of dogs, but both work all day and as much as he yearns for one (he was after all brought up almost like another puppy within a pack) he recognises that they haven't the time to be good dog owners, able to fulfill every need.
Now, to answer your question. It depends on the type of dogs and the home.So, for instance, 2 large dogs, kept in one room all day, would be no better than a dog alone.They'll have no space to play, and would probably spend the time looking at each other, or sleeping. However, 2 small dogs left in one room with toys and things, will be able to interact together and while away the time in a natural way until the rest of the pack returns home and takes them outside for the all important walk.
2 Large dogs would be better given a compound and dry indoor place. So, if I wanted a couple of Danes, or GSD or any other large breed, and had to work full time, I would either make the whole garden 100% dog proof and provide a large shed with raised bed.Or build a massive run at least 30 feet long, with shed attached.
I too once worked full time and had at the time 5 dogs, 3 of which were the remaining standard poodles when I stopped showing and got a life. I lived in a terraced house in Lancashire. It backed onto a disused railway line and open country and I worked literally across the road. The house had a yard similar to those on Coronation street. So I got a 6 X4 shed, put in a raised bed and the big dogs were in the yard while I worked. Before I went to work, I went out of the back gate and the dogs had an hours walk with off lead running. At midday I went home and let the dogs out for another run for half an hour. Then, son came home from school and they got another hour walk with off lead running. Then in the evening after dinner, I took them out again for more.
I had no problems with bored or stressed or fat dogs. They had each other, they got loads of exersize and they had my company for part of the day too.
Flipping hard work and time consuming but in my bones I am a dog keeper and if I couldn't have provided for them properly while I had to work, then simply, I would have rehomed them all and only kept the little dogs which had plenty of space to run about indoors.
Every house I have ever bought has been bought because it would be perfect for my animals, including this one which, when I bought it had no heating, no hot water, wiring from the 1940's with 2 prong plugs and window frames so rotten that my bedroom window just collapsed leaving a large hole. It also had a leaking roof. But......it had land, lots of rooms downstairs and was in open countryside with good walks.
So yes, in theory, more than one dog would be better but it will depend on the dogs and the house and whether there was a safe area somewhere to run them. HTH


----------



## ipsilon (Oct 27, 2007)

fenwoman, just out of interest, how do you feel about night workers having dogs? For example, I usually start work between 4-6pm, and finish between 1-2am, with a twenty minute journey either side. I then get up at around 10-11am. My flatmates would normally be in when I leave for work as they work early morning shifts. 

I'm not thinking of getting a dog at this point in time, but am interested to see what your thoughts are.


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

ipsilon said:


> fenwoman, just out of interest, how do you feel about night workers having dogs? For example, I usually start work between 4-6pm, and finish between 1-2am, with a twenty minute journey either side. I then get up at around 10-11am. My flatmates would normally be in when I leave for work as they work early morning shifts.
> 
> I'm not thinking of getting a dog at this point in time, but am interested to see what your thoughts are.


 Presumably you too sleep for 8 hours? So it makes no difference whether you work nights or days if the amount of time the dog is left alone is the same.
There are only 24 hours in every day. Work takes 8, sleep takes 8 and however long travel time to and from work, plus the odd time you want to go shopping or visiting people or having a meal out etc and are not at home.People don't seem to factor all those things in and only count the time they are at work.


----------



## Ozgi (Jun 1, 2008)

fenwoman said:


> I don't pull my theory out of thin air either. There is a reason why no responsible breeder and most of the rescue centres also won't rehome a dog to someone who is out at work all day.
> My son and his partner would love a couple of dogs, but both work all day and as much as he yearns for one (he was after all brought up almost like another puppy within a pack) he recognises that they haven't the time to be good dog owners, able to fulfill every need.
> Now, to answer your question. It depends on the type of dogs and the home.So, for instance, 2 large dogs, kept in one room all day, would be no better than a dog alone.They'll have no space to play, and would probably spend the time looking at each other, or sleeping. However, 2 small dogs left in one room with toys and things, will be able to interact together and while away the time in a natural way until the rest of the pack returns home and takes them outside for the all important walk.
> 2 Large dogs would be better given a compound and dry indoor place. So, if I wanted a couple of Danes, or GSD or any other large breed, and had to work full time, I would either make the whole garden 100% dog proof and provide a large shed with raised bed.Or build a massive run at least 30 feet long, with shed attached.
> ...


Cool, cheers for that. My partner and I were looking at getting a dog sometime soon. We were always going to get 2, but we live in a 2 bed semi so it'd have to be small dogs!


----------



## mask-of-sanity (Dec 27, 2006)

Ozgi said:


> Cool, cheers for that. My partner and I were looking at getting a dog sometime soon. We were always going to get 2, but we live in a 2 bed semi so it'd have to be small dogs!


take into account that all dogs have diff personalitys.....i have 3 dogs and one of them just doesnt no how to play at all and doesnt interact with the other 2 ......although i am home most of the time with them i also have a large garden and a huge dog flap in the back door so they go in and out when they want to


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

My OH works for the both of us as no way could I go out and leave 11 dogs unattended. Even if just going shopping I get a dog sitter in(friends or family) We got the dogs so they are our responsibility, I would love to work at least part time but while we have this lot its not going to happen


----------



## marthaMoo (May 4, 2007)

Its all very dependant on the dog. I know some that will happily sleep the day away (my Staffies will) and other dogs that wont.

I would always advise Full Time workers to look at middle aged to older dogs (The Oldies Club always have lots of dogs looking) or to think about a dog sitter or walker when they are at work.
Puppies and young dogs should not be left for more than an hour or two.

I work nights, 10.00pm to 8.00am
Thankfully my sister lets one lot of dogs out before I come home. But TBH they are fine untill I get back anyway. Most of the time they are still fast aslep and I have to wake them to get them out.
They are then walked and come to bed with me to sleep. When I get up they are walked and fed and it all starts again. I actually think I spend more time with them on nights than I would if I worked all day. I work nights to fit around my dogs, any job I have has to fit around my dogs and animals, they come first.


----------



## macro junkie (Oct 27, 2007)

i went to pick up a crestie at wohics today and while i was there i saw this cute little pup that talks like a cat..lol..instead of barking it meyows..lol..very cute


----------



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

wohic said:


> some chap was wandering up and down trying to sell what was clearly a very young pup, it was cold but otherwise in good health and seeing as i have fostered upwards of 100 pups and have the experienced Kato and I thought we would brig him home to get him to a decent age to be rehomed..............
> 
> Here is Tiggs



grown a tad .


----------



## Andy (Jul 27, 2005)

He sure is a beauty.


----------



## baby_glass (Jul 3, 2007)

He's so sweet,he def looks full staffie doesn't he.


----------



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

Tiggs has gone to his new home :flrt: expect some new photos of him with his new owner soon .


I am missing him already and they have been gone about 15 minutes


----------



## baby_glass (Jul 3, 2007)

Aaww bless ya,look forward to piccies,hmm wonder who it is....


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

wohic said:


> Tiggs has gone to his new home :flrt: expect some new photos of him with his new owner soon .
> 
> 
> I am missing him already and they have been gone about 15 minutes


 


Well done for finding him a forever home and big hugs as I know how sad and empty you must feel now hes gone


----------



## *H* (Jun 17, 2007)

wohic said:


> expect some new photos of him with his new owner soon .


Well that was a loooong day yesterday, traveled just over 600 miles in all but so worth it.
We finally got back late last night as we had to make a few stops on the way back to brake the journey up a bit for him. Tiggs was as good as gold in the car, slept most of the way and wasn't even car sick. 

We got home and introduced him to our girls. He is a instant hit with Millie who has gone straight into 'mum' mode with him like we thought she would. 
Jazz doesn't seem bothered either way, she'll go up to him now and then for a sniff and a quick bum wash when she thinks no one is looking, but for the most part she just acts like nothing is different in the house.

We all finally got to bed at about 1 this morning (Tiggs included lol) who fell straight asleep between mine and the OH's pillows, and didn't even stir until I got up for a pee at 7. So me and him got up, and I sent the girls upto bed for a cuddle with daddy. 
This morning, he's had 2 pee's just inside the back door ( I think the temperature is a little bit on the chilly side this morning for him to do it the other side lol), Breakfast, a quick charge around the garden with Millie and then back to sleep. :2thumb: 
I don't believe how much charector he has! He really is full of mischief, he's stubborn, spoilt, always plotting his next move and you have to have eyes in the back of your head, but my god he really is something special and I am smitten by him already. :flrt:

Heres a few pics (they'll be plenty more over the coming weeks/months/years lol)

Sleeping in the car




























Him and Millie the eldest having a play last night around the OH's foot (Tiggs then decided to hump his foot and then pull his sock off lol)



















and this morning's play in the garden (yes that is a plant pot behind him that he's decided looks better with the soil out lol)


----------



## lizardloverrach (Dec 1, 2008)

hes soooo cute, so glad he's found a good home with other dogs aswell.
:2thumb: well done guys nice to see a happy ending :flrt:


----------



## mask-of-sanity (Dec 27, 2006)

fantastic pics..........so pleased that julia has found the perfect home for him , he certainly looks like he is having fun :2thumb: are you keeping the name tiggs


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

What a happy ending.:flrt: He looks really pleased with his 2 new mummys. :flrt:Keep the pictures coming:2thumb:


----------



## nighthunte29 (Dec 28, 2008)

oops, my sister is gunna be a tad upset julia tut tut tut :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Crazy-python (May 19, 2009)

Theres a couple up the street from me who have bought a staffy pup from a relative and its only 5 weeks old, its far too young to have left the mother and the new owners are feeding it dry cheap adult dog biscuits


----------



## *H* (Jun 17, 2007)

mask-of-sanity said:


> are you keeping the name tiggs


I am, he answers to it and I think it suits him : victory:



Shell195 said:


> Keep the pictures coming:2thumb:


I will do  I've just snapped lots sitting here as he is sun bathing in the doorway :flrt:


----------



## *H* (Jun 17, 2007)

and the cuter pics:





































and the cutest one!!


----------



## baby_glass (Jul 3, 2007)

He's adorable,bless him...i suspected H would be the new owner due to a previous post i read by wohic involving a pm coming your way,lol,wasn't confident enough to say 'aha i know its you' and then make myself look even more stupid than i actually am by being wrong lmao but its great he's gone to a great new home.


----------



## Andy (Jul 27, 2005)

He is looking settled in already bless him! I am glad he has got himself a good forever home. Well done Julia and H.:no1:


----------



## miss_rawr (Mar 18, 2009)

awwwwwwwwwww :flrt:


----------



## butterfingersbimbo (Jan 26, 2008)

ha ha ha Tiggs looks huge by the patio doors, but he is titchy in real life :lol2: he's too cute, i forgot how sharp puppy teeth are!!! Bloody needles!!!


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

butterfingersbimbo said:


> ha ha ha Tiggs looks huge by the patio doors, but he is titchy in real life :lol2: he's too cute, i forgot how sharp puppy teeth are!!! Bloody needles!!!


 

Someones been to visit I think:lol2:


----------



## butterfingersbimbo (Jan 26, 2008)

Well how could I not when it was on the way home from yorkshire .....hee hee hee


----------



## *H* (Jun 17, 2007)

butterfingersbimbo said:


> i forgot how sharp puppy teeth are!!! Bloody needles!!!


I have marks from yesterday! lol The rope toy distraction seems to be working today though 
I'll upload those pics from yesterday in a bit. I'm shattered today as I was up at 6 as someone decided that was getting up time and there was no way was I allowed to sleep a second longer. I have a kid free house for the week and I'm still getting up at the crack of dawn :lol2:


----------



## annsarocker (Nov 14, 2008)

*wow*



wohic said:


> some chap was wandering up and down trying to sell what was clearly a very young pup, it was cold but otherwise in good health and seeing as i have fostered upwards of 100 pups and have the experienced Kato and I thought we would brig him home to get him to a decent age to be rehomed..............
> 
> Here is Tiggs


 wow he is so cute, how much did they collar you for at the cash point....obviously somebody looking to make a quick money, what better place than a cash point, with a cutie...good luck, hope you keep us all updated on his progress...........ann


----------



## butterfingersbimbo (Jan 26, 2008)

*H* said:


> I have marks from yesterday! lol The rope toy distraction seems to be working today though
> I'll upload those pics from yesterday in a bit. I'm shattered today as I was up at 6 as someone decided that was getting up time and there was no way was I allowed to sleep a second longer. I have a kid free house for the week and I'm still getting up at the crack of dawn :lol2:


I'm sure we are due an update and new pics? :lol2:


----------



## reptile_man_08 (Jan 14, 2008)

Whey! I remember this.
Glad he now has a loving home:no1:


----------

